

Ask HN: Why the next Facebook won't come out of an accelerator - boringkyle

There was a blog post here by that title or similar. May replace "Facebook" with the "next big thing" or "accelerator" with "Y Combinator". But my Google search skills and HNsearch isn't helping me out here. Anyone bookmark it?
======
IsaacL
[http://www.quora.com/Technology-Trends/What-will-be-the-
next...](http://www.quora.com/Technology-Trends/What-will-be-the-next-big-
thing-after-Facebook-and-Twitter-1)

Is it this? One of the answers matches your phrasing.

~~~
boringkyle
Sorry Isaac, but it was on a blog with much similar posts to yours and
swombat's. Btw, one of my all time favourite posts actually is your "Two paths
to greatness" one. +1 Thanks for that.

